# 92FS aftermarket magazines



## cak682e (May 7, 2006)

I just bought a Beretta 92fs and need a few more magazines. Are there any aftermarket brands I should be looking for?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Only MecGar - at 1 point, they actually made mags for Beretta.

Any other aftermarket mags are junk.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

After much to do, I've come to the conclusion to never by anything but factory mags... If for no other reason, they have that psychological edge that no others can match.

(If I were to buy aftermarket, I would only buy MecGar as Shipwreck sugested)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> After much to do, I've come to the conclusion to never by anything but factory mags...


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

At this point in time, it doesn't make much sense to buy mags other than factory ones. Usually, they are garbage. I tried Ram-Line mags before. They were terrible.

Factory mags are the only way to go. The sometimes high prices aren't fun. But... They are worth it.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Only MecGar - at 1 point, they actually made mags for Beretta.
> 
> Any other aftermarket mags are junk.


+1


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Ok... lets see, I didn't understand what your signs say or mean Shipwreck, but I'm thinking it was with the wording of that sentence and actually Axiom worded it better than I did...
I've tried all sorts of after market mags, spent way too much money only to have something that was not reliable... Maybe that explains it better than taking the short cut by saying "after much to do"... Sorry for any confusion...

Just consider the source! :wink:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> Ok... lets see, I didn't understand what your signs say or mean Shipwreck, but I'm thinking it was with the wording of that sentence and actually Axiom worded it better than I did...
> I've tried all sorts of after market mags, spent way too much money only to have something that was not reliable... Maybe that explains it better than taking the short cut by saying "after much to do"... Sorry for any confusion...
> 
> Just consider the source! :wink:


Hahahahahaha....

U didn't get that?

It was another way to spell "Word" - it's slang for many things - in this case, it means I agree with you.

Many, where have U been since the 1980's? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

80's? I know I lived through them, but I don't remember them.... :lol:


----------

